# Holster For 45 Auto with Tactical Laser Combo?



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Recently purchased a new *Ruger KP-345PR 45 auto* with *StreamLight M-6 Tactical Laser combo* and would like to keep this setup handy in the house in case things go bump in the night.

Question:

Who makes an _inexpensive_ nightstand type holster or cover large enough to hold a 45 Auto with Tactical Light? Uncle Mike's $10 special would be nice. 

Thank-you in advance of your replies!

Steve


----------

